# Butterworms - Sale / Offer now on



## livefoodnation (Nov 24, 2013)

Hi All, 

We are currently offering 25 Large Butterworms for only £4.50.

*THIS OFFER S RUNNING UNTIL SUNDAY @ MIDNIGHT*


You can visit our site at www.livefoodnation.co.uk to place an order.

At Present we also have some other great offers on too!

We have recently taken over the business so over the coming weeks and months will be adding many more items for sale at great prices.

Thank you in advance, 

Live Food Nation!


----------

